# Capacitores de 3 pines?



## AxLZ1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, estoy empezando con esto de la electronica, ya soy un estudiante empezando sobre esa carrera, su foro me parece muy completo para que me ayuden en mis dudas, bueno al grano.

Mi duda es la siguiente, estoy intentando armar un pedal de distorsion para quitarra, y especificamente es este el que ando realizando: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_rodent_lo.pdf?phpMyAdmin=78482479fd7e7fc3768044a841b3e85a, una de mis duda es que.... hay unas partes donde hay 3 perforaciones y especifica que ahí es donde van algunos capacitores, pero porque hay 3 hoyos, si se supone que los capacitores nada mas tienen 2 pines?, diganme, como puedo reemplazar esos que me piden, por los que consegui de 2, es que realmente desconosco si vendan capacitores asi, y este proyecto es urgente  .

Espero sus respuestas. Gracias...


----------



## chclau (Jun 11, 2012)

El sitio de guitargadgets no responde. 

Hay capacitores y resistencias de mas de dos patas, pero para responderte algo coherente deberia poder acceder al sitio. Supongo que a mas de ver los agujeros para el componente, tenes que tener una lista (BOM) de los materiales para tu proyecto, no?

En la lista no figura que capacitor va en ese lugar?


----------



## AxLZ1 (Jun 11, 2012)

No, solo me fije en la foto, pero el link si funciona bro!!, no se porque no podras entrar :/

Edito, si no pueden ver el sitio subo una imagen donde marco los capacitores que deben ir en 3 hoyos :/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/circuito.png/


----------



## chclau (Jun 11, 2012)

Si no me equivoco, todos los lugares donde van capacitores que tienen "tres hoyos", dos de ellos estan cortocircuitados. La razon por la que lo hicieron asi, supongo, es para acomodar capacitores de distintos tamanios,... pero de dos patas, no te preocupes. Una de las patas la podes soldar en cualquiera de los dos hoyos que estan conectados.

Por otra parte, cuando compres los capacitores electroliticos, esos que tienen el signo mas, fijate que sean de por lo menos 16V. Suerte


----------



## AxLZ1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero lo que no entiendo es que si esos capacitores con esos valores deben ser cerámicos, por que an el diagrama aun marca donde debe ir el positivo si se supone que no tienen polaridad los que mencione


----------



## chclau (Jun 11, 2012)

En una epoca habia valores determinados que solamente los podias conseguir electroliticos. El de 1uF si queres podes poner ceramico.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 11, 2012)

No se si se aplica a este circuito (realmente no lo analicé), pero hay capacitores de 3 patas que se usan como filtros de linea:



Si no me equivoco, la magia de ese componente es que se comporta así:







Es decir, un lindo filtro.


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 11, 2012)

Es para usar solo dos. El esquema te da la opción del tamaño o separación de los pines. Solo eso.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 11, 2012)

Marcos Vega dijo:


> Es para usar solo dos. El esquema te da la opción del tamaño o separación de los pines. Solo eso.



Pareciera que si, en el circuito se ve que la pata del medio está en corto con una de las laterales.


----------



## AxLZ1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Entonces es 100% seguro que emplee uno de 2 pines?


----------

